

Ask HN: Do you know anyone from Kiva.org? - carlsednaoui

Hi HN,<p>I've been trying to get in touch with the marketing team at Kiva.org and was wondering if anyone here was able to shoot me an intro.<p>Why I need such intro? Because I have an idea which I think could really help them reach plenty of new customers while promoting even more donations. I am NOT seeking compensation or a job or anything like that. I'd just love to see said idea implemented - if they are interested.<p>If you are a bit skeptical (which I'd totally understand) and want to talk with me first, please feel free to reach out. We can also meet in person if you live in the NYC area.<p>My email is my username @ g-m-a-i-l.com<p>Any help would be greatly appreciated.<p>Thank you HN!
======
adrianwaj
You could see if this person knows anyone, <http://twitter.com/zoernert>

~~~
carlsednaoui
Thank you so much for the recommendation Adrian, I'll reach out in a bit!

